# new tools I made



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm doing a tool making demo for a flat woodworking club and decided to make a few more tools for my shop. I made a marking knife, a scribe, and a carving gouge. The woods are Cherry, Bacote, Wenge. The ferrule's are pipe adaptors. 1/2" thread to 3/8" copper. The brass turns easily with HSS wood turning tools. I use the same techniques as I would when cutting with wood. the blades are either drill rod or high carbon tool steel.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

VERY cool


----------



## Glidden (Dec 2, 2010)

Wow, those tools look great and comfortable to use, good work!


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

I really like the general shape of the cntr one.......a sort of reverse taper.They all have a very nice,well thought out look to them,BW


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Very very nice!... And I was proud of this scribing knife, lol... I think it's time I got a lathe already!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Woodworkingkid (Jan 8, 2011)

those look realy neat good job


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

phinds said:


> VERY cool


I agree. :thumbsup:


----------



## dribron (Jul 19, 2010)

Very nice job. Where did you get the hard wear from?


----------



## don716 (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent work. Love the tools. They will be chairished everytime you use them.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Beautiful tools, like something you'd see in an antique tools book. I'd buy that awl or scriber in a hearbeat. The brass looks great.


----------



## Manuka Jock (Jun 27, 2011)

Great stuff :thumbsup: Love the pipe adaptor ferrules


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Those tools are downright sexy, John. :thumbsup:


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Very cool, but what's a pipe adapter?


----------



## Michael Short (Nov 10, 2007)

Nice looking tools.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

A pipe adaptor is a brass fitting that adapts one size pipe to another. In this instance it is for adapting 1/2" threaded pipe to 3/8" sweat on pipe. Usually I think Threaded PVC to copper pipe.


----------



## jaxonquad (Jan 26, 2011)

H. A. S. said:


> Those tools are downright sexy, John. :thumbsup:


You said it best. They look great. Im sure they feel even better.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Did you embellish those pipe adapters or do they come that fancy looking?


----------



## slatron25 (Dec 18, 2007)

Very nice work John, as usual.


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

The Brass pipe adaptors are embellished. that's part of the reason I use these. they have more metal so you have more options of how to shape them. they are kind of this shape with a hex shape at the top. I turn that away and then reshape the outside slightly. then I added the little coves or lines. 
I have also used just regular compression nuts but after you turn away the hex shape there isn't much metal left in those so you can't reshape them.
Just go to Lowes and wander around the plumbing dept. You can find all kinds of good ferule material.


----------



## hughie (Mar 22, 2008)

Excellent work! :thumbsup: very professional.


----------



## jstange2 (Dec 5, 2010)

They look great!!


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

Nice work, what other tools have you made?


----------



## john lucas (Sep 18, 2007)

I have made a ton. I have about 12 or so different hollowing tools. maybe more I've never counted. I have a custom made parting tool that fits in my boring bar. It's for doing the bowl from a board pieces. 
I have a small plane used for cleaning up corner glue joints. I have all sorts of mandrels and faceplates I've made to hold turnings. 
I'm currently working on a router plane that is about half turned. I'm also cleaning up a socket chisel and will turn a handle for it.
I've made several mallets over the years and also a bow saw that has turned parts. 
I'd have to look around. I have homemade tools all over the shop.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

john lucas said:


> [...] I have homemade tools all over the shop.


my hero! lol

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## New Yankee (Oct 31, 2010)

The only tool I made was a mallet, besides a couple of router and benches here and there. looks like it would be a blast to make or turn some.


----------

